# BowTech Specialist or other target bows ???



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I am shooting a Specialist for target archery and I love it. Have you shot one yet? I am shooting mine at 27.5" DL but it runs around a 1/4" long. I have a 60lb model turned down to 48lbs. This bow is a shooter. Very forgiving. It is easy to tune and holds a tune well. The bow seems to like a stiffer arrow. It is kind of fast for a target bow. Deadly accurate. The draw on it is smoother than the older bianary cam bows. I had an old glory for awhile and the specialist was easier on my shoulders. It has a solid back wall. The bow balances nicely too. It has a small kick at the shot that is very easily taken care of with stabilizers. I shoot mine with a scott trigger release.


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

THanks Stubby'smom! 
I haven't had the chance to shoot one as of yet as our shop doesn't have one in stock but they do have a number of other bowtech bows. THat sounds pretty good!!! I like that you find it easier on your shoulders, that's a major perk! My current bow has a bit of creep so having a solid back wall would be a nice change as well. 
WHen you say it runs about 1/4" long, it's adding a 1/4" to your draw length?!? INteresting but has it's benefits I suppose!!!  I don't know much about bowtech but I've heard a few men shooting target have changed from Hoyt (contender and elites) to the bowtech but I haven't heard the same for woman as of yet. SOmething like that to me is a huge complament to the bow and company and I like the idea of not shooting the same bow as the person next to me too... at least you'd be able to find your bow in a croud right!?  THanks for the review, I appreciate it very much!


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

If you really like the bowtech line you might also want to check out both the insanities. you are right on the border of draw for the cpXL (27.5" minimum). The cpx is 25.5-30. the insanity cpx is getting great reviews so it might be worth looking at both before you decide. a draw back for a laides bow on both would be the weight at 4.4lbs for the cpXL and 4.3 for the cpx. just a thought. I myself am strongly thinking about an insanity


----------



## 4rivers3darcher (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi girls. I am now shooting a Specialist for target & 3d, and shooting an Invasion for hunting. I love, love, love the Specialist. It's everything that Stubbys mom said it is. It's so nice to shoot. Arrows are flying beautiful. I was shooting a Sabertooth release too, now am trying a Truball Sweet Spot just for the heck of it. I have a white one but am thinking of selling so I can get the new Razzberry Anorock finish. Oh, the Invasion is awesome also. Solid wall, nice balance, not too heavy. They are incredibly easy to adjust the DL also. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with the specialist.


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

I"m not dead set on getting a bowtech bow, it just happens to be the primary line our range carries. THat and Diamond and a few PSE but nothing special. It is mostly a range designed for hunters but the owner is happy to help me in my target shooting efforts! 

I shot a heartbreaker last night and I loved the feel of it. Everything has changed since I started shooting compound - holy cow! I am still shooting my first compound bow (10 years old) and it is seriously time to upgrade. I shot a PB with my bow and then played with the heartbreaker and one-upped my PB straight away...pretty big thing since I"m not a fan of pin sights unless hunting! It had a nice sold shot and was super super light, even with all of the bells and whistles. The DL feels short for me, compared to what I am used to shooting, but the shop owner thinks it's a really good fit. I would be concerned about speed though and whether it would be suitable for outdoor target events at 70m. 

I loved how light it felt, even fully loaded. My bear bow is 4.8lbs so I guess anything is an improvement! I really would like to try both the invasion and insanity before I decide on anything. Unfortunately the insanity and invasion that the owner currently has in the shop have 60# and 70# draw weights. Even cranked down I still can't pull them without a bit of a fight. 70#'s is out of the question. I was disappointed to learn they had sold the specialist on Sunday (I was coaching saturday and couldn;t shoot). He is expecting a new shipment of bows in soon so with a bit of luck there will be something in there that I can pull without worrying about hurting myself. 

4rivers3darcher - how do you find the specialist compares with the invasion? IS there any significant difference in feel or shot? ....or adjustability? 

Pinshooter - I will definately be giving the insanity a try too! Let me know how you make out and what you think about the insanity when you get to give it a go! 

Thanks everyone for all of your help! Fingers crossed for more bows coming in soon so I can give them a go too!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

If you liked the heartbreaker, you will love the Specialist. The heartbreaker is more a bow for a hunter and the occasional hunter or 3D shooter. If you are serious about target shooting you should look at a bow that is more geared toward that. The CPXL is also a bow that may work for what you are wanting. The Specialist is also a pretty light bow. The insanities are a bit heavier but the CPXL just sits there on the shot.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

sure if you trust a guys opinion haha! I ordered one today  not sure how long it will take. I will say I shoot a 28" draw and had 2 D350's, they shot great. I'm sure the specialist is more forgiving. I mentioned the insanities because I know how well the 350's shot and have great speed on the shorter draws. I hope this one shoots just as well!


----------



## 4rivers3darcher (Sep 25, 2009)

Both have a completely solid wall. No jump after the shot. The Specialist feels VERY stable with the longer axle to axle. I use the same stabilizer on both so I can stay in the bowhunter division in indoor shooting. The specialist is adjustable from "26-30.5". The invasion is 26"-30". I don't notice any vibration with either one. I do shoot better with the Specialist indoor. I shot my Invasion for 3D all summer and loved the way it performed. But took my Specialist to the R100 3D shoot in Sparta and took first place with it. Good luck. I don't think you will be dissapointed in either one.


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone, muchly appreciated! 
I am hopeful our shop will get a specialist (or something) in for me to try again soon that doesn't pull at70#! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

This is my new baby for 3d. I took the rubberized grip off and the riser sets perfectly in my hand. Hoyt Turbo Vector.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Check out the Elite line of bows...I shoot a 2011 Hunter. With your DL you could shoot any of their bows really - super smooth, easy draw, holds rock steady...


----------



## Cashman90 (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with the Elite recommenodation. I shot a Pure yesterday at the archery shop, the owner was shooting and let me shoot his. All I can say is wow. Super smooth, solid wall and accurate as they come. I own a Hoyt and a Darton and I will be buying an Elite next. I think the looks are second to none as well.


----------

